# First Long Ride On New Bike



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

Since this is the beginner forum a 33 mile ride counts as a long ride right?:wink5:

So I got bit by the road bike bug a couple weeks ago when my dad bought his Giant Defy 1, then he brought it up last weekend and we did a couple rides, me on my commuter bike, trek 820. I've been mtbing since 04 and even thrown slicks on it for awhile when trying to get some miles/training in between dirt rides.

So I started looking around this forum and on line researching the possibilities and potential financial hit I could endure, er my wife would allow. I had just put $400 into overhauling my mtb. 

Any how I had two coworkers tell me a roadie at work had a 09 roubaix expert he was thinking of selling for $1100 and they highly recommended the bike. the guy was my height, kept things immaculate, had eight bikes and had just bought a new bike. so he was trying to reduce inventory.

So I test rode it last thursday, liked what I saw and how it rode and bought it for $1000. It's very clean and shows very little wear and tear. I'm extremely stoked at the deal and the bike. Don't tell my dad, but this rides soooo much better than his aluminum defy 1!  and even lighter! Can't believe how light this bike is! My mtb is 28lbs and feels like a tank now! 

So I took for an 1.5 hour ride last friday and made some adjustments to the seat and stem yesterday. Then took it on a 2.5 hour, 33 mile ride from my house and back yesterday. That was fun. I started at 4200' and turned around at 5800' 16.5 miles from my house up in the canyon. From where I stopped I could look down to the valley below where my house was and thought, that looks like a long way home! By the time I got home my legs and calfs were tired! Need to work out a few things still with seat position and stem as this riding position is so much different than my mtb. 

I've set my sites on a 50 mile event ride, not race, we have out here in sept called the High Sierra Fall Century. I'll do the 50 mile version first. I've always thought that would be a fun ride but didn't want to do it on my mtb.

We have some beautiful country out here with little traffic which makes for a great experience on asphalt. 

Here's a few pics I took from yesterday's ride.


----------



## Pin2Win (Feb 28, 2012)

I did the same thing yesterday! Primarily ride mtb but here in Ks there's not many places to do more than 10-15 miles of dirt. We have miles of rolling hills asphalt! I have a 10 Giant Defy 2 it's my first road bike ever, felt pretty good to me in the 25mi I did yesterday. First time ever on the bike! Road riding offers more opportunities for me. Good ride report!


----------



## gevad (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new bike. Sounds like a fun first ride. Nice pics, too, esp. the black and white one.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Epic first ride pictures!


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool bike, first ride and pix. 
33 miles is a good ride for me. Most of my loops are say 25-40.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm jealous! I would so love to take a biking trip to the mountains this summer and your photos only add fuel to the fire. Enjoy your new bike and the scenery you get to enjoy while you ride!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great looking bike, nice pics, too.


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

Once the road bike bug gets a hold of you it's pretty hard to escape its grasps.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sweet bike. Once you start, it never ends and only gets better  Enjoy!


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice deal, nice ride, just nice job in general man! Watch the saddle sores! My brother is thinking about getting a Roubaix, too.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Great everything - ride, pics, bike!


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks everyone for leaving a comment!


----------



## Joehs (Dec 1, 2011)

I had my first double digit mileage ride yesterday and I thought I was doing good  33 miles seems insane!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Joehs said:


> I had my first double digit mileage ride yesterday and I thought I was doing good  33 miles seems insane!


I remember feeling the same way back in the early days. You will look back in time and smile. Keep at it!


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Beauty. I love the looks of the Roubaix. It's probably top on my list of candidates for my next bike (although since I just bought a new mtb this winter, it won't be this year...).


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

Joehs said:


> I had my first double digit mileage ride yesterday and I thought I was doing good  33 miles seems insane!


keep at it and it won't take long to build a base. I've been doing a lot of mtb this winter with some intense 2 hour or more rides so that has helped.


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

tystevens said:


> Beauty. I love the looks of the Roubaix. It's probably top on my list of candidates for my next bike (although since I just bought a new mtb this winter, it won't be this year...).


your 11 enduro is a sweet bike. Until this purchase I had started fantasizing about getting one of those. like you said, that's now on hold for some time to come!


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

CF Sierra said:


> your 11 enduro is a sweet bike. Until this purchase I had started fantasizing about getting one of those. like you said, that's now on hold for some time to come!


Thanks. I've not been able to take the Enduro on any serious rides yet (all the big stuff is under snow), but I think it will do the trick. It may cut in to my road miles this summer, however! As long as I'm on a bike ...


----------



## cheapmods (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful bike! Congrats


----------



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

nice bike and some amazing views


----------



## Mike427 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice bike and I love the pic's. I've been riding for a month and a half and I've yet to break the 20 mile mark.


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

Mike427 said:


> Nice bike and I love the pic's. I've been riding for a month and a half and I've yet to break the 20 mile mark.


keep at it and you'll be there in no time


----------



## rumpelstiltskin (Mar 7, 2012)

Bike looks great I just purchased a specialized last week and can't wait to ride it!


----------



## trickten (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful bike. Love the pics, esp the black and white. The rodie bug bit me as well. I just picked up my first road bike as well (spech Allez) and am still dialing it in. 
Your comments about the weight is spot on. My MTB weighs in a 28 and feels like it gets heavier every time I come back from a road ride.


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Great looking bike and 2nd the B&W pics!


----------



## panzercom2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking bike. ongrats on the ride!!


----------



## PCCharger (Feb 28, 2011)

Jealous....Sitting here on MapMyRide trying to make a good loop from my hose that won't get my amateur but run over. I am getting burned out on the same out and back rides from my house. If I had views like that I could just go out and ride without worrying about where I was going, how fast, how long, pace and all the other bs that fills my head while staring at the dull Florida landscape.

Nice bike! 33 at that elevation sounds like a good workout. 30 miles on flat ground is long to me but I have a 40 mile loop planned to break that barrier.


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome bike!


----------

